# The smell of birth......???



## sunnymw (Feb 28, 2007)

Well, tonight DH asked me if I'd be offended if he wore a painter's mask for the pushing/birth part of our UC... because he had a really REALLY hard time with the smell at DS1's birth.

Any tips for him that would make him a little more photo-friendly?

Would you be offended? (I mean, I can totally see where he's coming from... it was a pretty bad smell...







)

Do you think the smell would be masked at all if I birthed in the tub? I'd probably drain it shortly after and then do an herbal bath after placenta delivered (which he's also kinda scared about... I mean, watching it come out. He said he'd be happy to chop it up for dinner, but didn't want to watch it come out







odd).

Anyway, thoughts? And if you dry-land-birthed, did you, your SO, or anyone ever notice the smell?


----------



## channelofpeace (Jul 14, 2005)

I have been to both as a doula, and now that you mention it, the smell of water birth (assuming you are in there for a bit before the birth part) is much less pungent then land birth.

But i kinda like the birth smell in a weird way


----------



## willthiswork (Mar 29, 2007)

There's a smell??? That would never have occurred to me! Please don't jump down my throat like on the placenta thread, I'm not dissing anyone! I wasn't on the other thread either but now I'm paranoid!

Anyway! I'm learning so many new things on this site! Why doesn't he put cotton wool or something up his nose? Might be more photogenic!!


----------



## Mama K (Jun 7, 2004)

I've given birth 3 times and never noticed a smell... I was kind of distracted, though.







I'll ask my DH.


----------



## courtenay_e (Sep 1, 2005)

There is definately a smell. I generally notice it just about the time that a mama is "complete" and will soon be ready to push. It is actually usually a better indicator that pushing is impending than any vaginal exam would be. Right up with the movements/sounds she's making.

That said...yes, a water birth would dilute the smell. SOme of it would still be coming from your pores that were above the water. I think it's probably pheremones in your sweat...but there would be fewer of them floating around!

Then, too...he COULD hold a piece of gauze or cotton with an essential oil near his face if he got squeamish...but--my husband is VERY squeamish about smells--I would probably tell him to just mouth breathe and get over it. Not that you shouldn't have "consideration" for him...but it is only a short time, and he'll probably be just FINE.


----------



## gabysmom617 (Nov 26, 2005)

There's a smell?







:

what is it...like.......a yani smell? I'm confused??


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

He could put vick's vaporub on his lip to cover the smell.


----------



## CookieMonsterMommy (Oct 15, 2002)

It smells like amniotic fluid, blood, sweat, poop (sometimes), and...I dunno...*birth*!

And as a PP mentioned, I think it is some kind of pheromone or something.

Also if you have BV or any other vaginal infections, it could smell fishy.

And if the woman hasn't washed up or has been laboring for a long time, it could very well smell like sweaty crotch.

Not trying to offend anyone, but this is my experience as a sister, doula and nurse.

Of course, I didn't smell anything like that at my son's birth. I was pretty busy with other things.


----------



## fourgrtkidos (Jan 6, 2004)

It is more of a hormone smell.... hard to explain. It is very "earthy" smells a bit like fresh menses, strong but not foul body odor, musk of a woman's yoni, there is a amniotic fluid smell too sometimes that is kind of sweetish to me. It is not unpleasant to me or most women for that matter. Maybe to much feminine for some guys?? not sure. Probably smells different to every person.

when I worked as a Rn and had to help in ortho surgery the smell of sawing bone and carterizing skin (burning flesh) bothered me alot.... I would put lemon juice in my mask or an essential oil under my nose (lemon, tangerine or bergamot). Lavendar might work too, for example. Citrus would probably hide the birth smell better though.

Michelle


----------



## mamato3cherubs (Nov 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gabysmom617* 
There's a smell?







:

what is it...like.......a yani smell? I'm confused??










Everything that comes out of the body has some sort of scent. as does amniotic fluid, sweat (which can change with homones and such), meconium if that is present, and any other fluids that come with a baby.

Birth does have a distinct smell. I havnt found it to be a bad one. I imagine that some people could be real sensitive to it though.

and it does seem that water birth could help with this. as long as it is drained shortly after.

what is it with men anyway, LOL. they act all tough, really, a placenta can bring them to thier knees LOL!


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

I remember than lochia had a distinct smell. Otherwise, I don't remember.


----------



## Shelsi (Apr 4, 2005)

Wow I had no idea there was a smell! I asked dh about it and he said he doesn't remember. Of course our UC was a surprise so he was probably in panic mode and didn't notice it because of that. I remember having him wipe my poop off the floor so certainly there had to be some sort of smell going on!


----------



## gabysmom617 (Nov 26, 2005)

Wow. Learns something new every day. Learning that there is a smell some find offensive just sent a rush of embarrassment over me for some odd reason...then I'm remembering how adamant after birth my midwife was that I take a shower. (And I'm like, hello? I"m nursing? Can it wait a minute?) And it all starts to make me think........`


----------



## LoveChild421 (Sep 10, 2004)

I didn't notice a smell at all during ds1's birth/labor, but with ds2 I noticed my sweat started smelling very different than usual towards the end of labor. I asked dp if he noticed it and he said definately yes, he said it actually made him...well...feel like he was in a frenzy and wanted me really bad.









If your dh doesn't like the smell I agree with pp- he should just rub some vick vaporub or some essential oils above his lips, I don't think a mask would really block that scent completely.


----------



## AlpineMama (Aug 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoveChild421* 
I didn't notice a smell at all during ds1's birth/labor, but with ds2 I noticed my sweat started smelling very different than usual towards the end of labor. I asked dp if he noticed it and he said definately yes, he said it actually made him...well...feel like he was in a frenzy and wanted me really bad.









Way TMI info here but perhaps is related... Sometimes I can tell when DH is about to have an orgasm because the taste of his mouth changes. Is that pheromones too?


----------



## janasmama (Feb 8, 2005)

I had two waterbirths and never noticed any kind of smell...my DH was right there in the tub and never smelled anything either.


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

My dh commented on the smell, but he just said it was interesting and different. He didn't think it was bad. I think I'd probably feel offended if he was that awful about it. Geez, I might even tell him he doens't have to bother being in the room if it bothers him that much.


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

when my water broke with dd1, dh and ds both thought it *stunk*, so much so that dh was really scared to smell that smell again when dd2 was born. but that time it didn't stink. i don't mean to hijack, but any ideas why? there was meconium in the fluid for dd2 (the one that did not stink) but not in dd1's (the one that did stink).


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

My amniotic fluid didn't stink w/ any of mine. They all smelled the same. I actually thought lochia smelled a lot like amniotic fluid. Not a bad smell at all, imo, just different (given you're changing your pads often enough and don't have any crotch funk going on, of course.







)


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

I have attended a few births and only noticed a smell at two of them. One was the smell of blood due to hemmorage. The other one-- when her water broke it smelled a lot like BO but it was not a horrible smell. Just really strong.


----------



## YesandNo (Mar 16, 2008)

Quote:

My dh commented on the smell, but he just said it was interesting and different. He didn't think it was bad.
Mine too. Then again, he mentioned it the NIGHT OF the birth and it would have been pretty tactless to complain about the smell at that point.

I had my parents and his parents in the birthing room about an hour after the delivery ....... even if there wasn't a specific "birth" smell, there were a whole lot of bloody cloths in that room. The thought crossed my mind that my guests probably noticed at least a tinge of odor. Probably a whole lot more than a tinge. But of course they didn't say anything.

To the OP: I wouldn't worry about photo-friendliness, just record the real experience you all are having, it'll be fine. Later you can laugh about it as a family.


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

Although I made the suggestion about Vick's under the nose - I don't think birth smells bad. Sometimes earthy, but not bad. But it's not uncommon to feel a little woozy or shaky from the adreneline near the time of the birth - if someone was sensitive to smells, it could get all wrapped up as a smell thing, IMO.

I have smelled one bad placenta - the mother had an infection. It smelled like the paper under a steak from the grocery store - all lactic acid-y and sour.


----------



## seaheroine (Dec 24, 2004)

I remember really liking the smell...my baby was so warm and wet and just had this...aura...of warm, wet, scent. It was wonderful!


----------



## gabysmom617 (Nov 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlpineMama* 
Way TMI info here but perhaps is related... Sometimes I can tell when DH is about to have an orgasm because the taste of his mouth changes. Is that pheromones too?

I wanted to say something about that, but I was too







to. Yeah, me too. There is a pungent "male" scent right before and after....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seaheroine* 
I remember really liking the smell...my baby was so warm and wet and just had this...aura...of warm, wet, scent. It was wonderful!









Yes, I remember what the top of my baby's head smelt like before he got his first bath. Very mild/almost not there and sweet.







But I think the smell of the actually birth process is different, from what I gather reading here, at least for some people...


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

Can you open your windows? Maybe run a fan blowing out the window?

How about a little incense or EO burner, as long as it doesn't offend YOUR nose?


----------



## balancedmama (Feb 16, 2007)

I notice birth smells a little - but more so if I haven't been in the birthing room the whole time and then I come in at the end, if that makes sense. Some births are more, err...fragrant than others. Usually a good EO like lavender or TTO work to help refresh the air IF the mama is okay with it. I second the option of having your DH put a scented oil right under his nose.


----------



## CarolynnMarilynn (Jun 3, 2004)

And probably way too much info but on the same side of things, my own smell, particularly that of cervical secretions, smells awesome. Just fresh and clean, and earthy. I'm a bit weird though, because I think tangy underarms (women's) smell good too. And my kids' sweaty heads all smell different and unique. And then there is the smell of kid neck....mmmmm. And baby feet....

As a midwife I like the smell of birth: amniotic fluid, that odour of a birthing woman, the smell of a bit of blood (but that one makes my mind race a little when I smell it). Poop is poop, but vomit is really yucky for me. And the smell of earrings really gacks me out, too.

I love women, love being a woman, like being in service of women, like hanging out with women, so maybe women's smells just are comforting to me, in all their variety?

Ok - it's official. I've made myself look weird.


----------



## Brown Lioness (Dec 28, 2005)

Wow, i must admit this makes me nervous as im a super smeller, but im supposing i won't care since i'll be the one in the "throws of labor".

I guess make a note to burn some incense (if mama can stand it).


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CarolynnMarilynn* 
Ok - it's official. I've made myself look weird.

You've made yourself sound like a really loving, lovely lady


----------



## hillklinz (May 1, 2008)

well for me its my blood type. my mom is a OB nurse herself, and she told me that anytime she helps anyone with my same blood type it has the same "old blood" smell to it. so it wasnt so much my water breaking as it was the blood that evenutally came out, i felt bad for my husband cuz i'll admit i dont like the smell myself either and its my blood!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hillklinz* 
well for me its my blood type. my mom is a OB nurse herself, and she told me that anytime she helps anyone with my same blood type it has the same "old blood" smell to it. so it wasnt so much my water breaking as it was the blood that evenutally came out, i felt bad for my husband cuz i'll admit i dont like the smell myself either and its my blood!









which type is that?


----------



## MissyLissa (Feb 18, 2008)

I've also noticed in my work as a doula that laboring women have a distinct smell to their breath too. It gets stronger the closer to birth they get and it seems to be even stronger in the women who have had long labors. It's sort of like the breath you get when you haven't eaten in a while but it's different, I guess more earthy smelling than "bad breath" smell. I didn't notice my own birth smell when I had DS but DH said he smelled it for like a week! lol


----------



## gabysmom617 (Nov 26, 2005)

This thread is facinating to me.

Certain blood types smell different?

I still don't get the smell of blood. I don't. I've never smelt blood before, so that smell escapes me.

I know what having a period smells like.

But I DO love to smell my boy, he's 3 now... I've always liked to smell his feet, especially when he was little.







: I guess that will change one day...but it hasn't changed yet.


----------



## Belle (Feb 6, 2005)

Most of the time birth doesn't smell that bad. I have been to one birth as a doula that the amniotic fluid smelled very pungent. Most of the time its not that strong.


----------



## chaoticzenmom (May 21, 2005)

My husband said that there was a smell at our waterbirth. I had a rag with lavendar essential oil on it that I would smell at the beginning of a contraction, so I didn't smell it. Apparently, the smell told the midwives that I was dehydrated (bad breath) and they kept giving me water. My husband also said that my body started to smell sweaty. All of this in a big tub of water. My other births, in hospital with epidural, etc. Didn't have the same smells. I guess I just worked harder during the last one.

Lisa


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brown Lioness* 
Wow, i must admit this makes me nervous as im a super smeller, but im supposing i won't care since i'll be the one in the "throws of labor".


i didn't smell the bad smell of dd1's birth. i didn't even know it was stinky until after dd2's non-stinky birth. dh didn't tell me dd1 stunk and he was scared about dd2's birth until *after* dd2 was born and it didn't stink. smart man.


----------



## mommy777 (Nov 12, 2007)

This is all so interesting. I never noticed a smell (I have only been at one birth)


----------



## sweeetpea (Jun 14, 2006)

I definitely notice the birth smell. At one labor, I mentioned that the mama was probably getting close to pushing, and the nurse in the room said "yeah, she's got that smell". (I love that particular nurse, BTW, most of them would have looked at me cross-eyed).

One time, I was waiting at the school bus stop for my kids' bus, and talking with a very pregnant mom. I smelled "birth" surrounding her, and mentioned that I thought she'd go into labor soon. Turns out she was having light contractions at that moment, but didn't want to mention it. Had the baby that night.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Birth scent is so interesting. I like it.

If a woman eats asparagas before birth the amniotic fluid will often have that scent. I've smelled pizza amniotic fluid too. Weird stuff. The amniotic fluid is only one aspect of the smell though.


----------



## mytwogirls (Jan 3, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seaheroine* 
I remember really liking the smell...my baby was so warm and wet and just had this...aura...of warm, wet, scent. It was wonderful!









Mmmmm....yeah...I LOVE that smell!!!!!


----------



## mytwogirls (Jan 3, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweeetpea* 
At one labor, I mentioned that the mama was probably getting close to pushing, and the nurse in the room said "yeah, she's got that smell". (I love that particular nurse, BTW, most of them would have looked at me cross-eyed).

Ha! I actually uttered that phrase word for word before too working L&D! The mama just stared at me like I had spiders crawling out of ears!


----------



## Hokulele (Mar 2, 2005)

Wow! A smell!?!?!? I had no idea. Admittedly I was kind of focussed on other things when DD was born. Normally I'm very in tune with smells, so I'm surprised I didn't notice.

Thank goodness DH has no sense of smell! I wish, though, I could ask him if he remembers the smell, but I know he couldn't have smelled it!


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

This is a truly facinating thread. You would think after having all my babies, I would know this. But I have never noticed any smell other than that of the new born baby smell that lingers on the baby for a week or two. And my DH has never mentioned it either. Now I am going to have to pay closer attention!









Perhaps it is partly because I shower while in labor (helps me to relax). Perhaps I am dilluting the smell and so it is less noticable.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

It is an earthy smell, but I like it. I do not find the smell to be repugnant.

I love the scent of a newborn baby! It should be bottled.


----------



## sunnymw (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh, I totally LOVE the smell of newborn baby! Love it!! I guess it's just not as intense as the smell of actual birth IYKWIM. Honestly, when I woke up an hr after giving birth (hospital, pitocin, broken water for 24 hours, IVs, ABX, the works) I could still smell it, and it wasn't what I'd call pleasant at all. It wasn't BAD, just STRONG.










I think I'll tell him to put TTO or maybe vaporub under his nose (that's what our mortician friend told us to do, LOL). That way his voice won't be muffled either which would probably annoy the crap out of me and I'd just snatch the mask off of his face and say some horrible words on camera


----------



## CarolynnMarilynn (Jun 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
You've made yourself sound like a really loving, lovely lady









I know this thread is old but Thank You!


----------



## desertpenguin (Apr 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
Birth scent is so interesting. I like it.

If a woman eats asparagas before birth the amniotic fluid will often have that scent. I've smelled pizza amniotic fluid too. Weird stuff. The amniotic fluid is only one aspect of the smell though.

that makes a lot of sense, since i have read that the amniotic fluid changes in 'flavor' to help get the babe used to the tastes of the mother's diet. i would think a lot of birth smell would be affected by the mother's diet.


----------



## lunasmommy (Jun 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fourgrtkidos* 
It is more of a hormone smell.... hard to explain. It is very "earthy" smells a bit like fresh menses, strong but not foul body odor, musk of a woman's yoni, there is a amniotic fluid smell too sometimes that is kind of sweetish to me. It is not unpleasant to me or most women for that matter. Maybe to much feminine for some guys?? not sure. Probably smells different to every person.

Michelle

Well said. I remember the birth I was at when I noticed birth smell for the first time. I like it. It smells, like birth...


----------



## veronicalynne (Nov 4, 2006)

I will have to ask my husband if there was a smell with dd2...........now I am paranoid worrying about what my smell might be like..........maybe it will take my mind off of having a vbac


----------



## jrabbit (May 10, 2008)

So odd! My dd was 4 at the time she witnessed her sister's birth at home. She's just that type of kid who says exactly what she thinks, so I'm sure she would have definitely said something if there was an odor.

I hate to throw meat into the conversation, but is it possible that diet has a part in this?
--janis


----------



## dynamicdoula (Jun 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gabysmom617* 
There's a smell?







:

what is it...like.......a yani smell? I'm confused??









I think it smells like freshly turned earth and ozone, this really musky, earthy, pungent smell. If there's poo, well then... it smells like poo, too.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

I never noticed a smell, I had a water birth though. I will have to ask DH if he noticed a smell, he hasn't mentioned anything. I'm going to try and pay attention to it with the next baby. Is it like the smell of vernix? I rubbed that into my hands after his birth and rubbed it into his skin but I remember it having a really light, mild scent.


----------



## ladyelms (Jun 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CarolynnMarilynn* 
And probably way too much info but on the same side of things, my own smell, particularly that of cervical secretions, smells awesome. Just fresh and clean, and earthy. I'm a bit weird though, because I think tangy underarms (women's) smell good too. And my kids' sweaty heads all smell different and unique. And then there is the smell of kid neck....mmmmm. And baby feet....

As a midwife I like the smell of birth: amniotic fluid, that odour of a birthing woman, the smell of a bit of blood (but that one makes my mind race a little when I smell it). Poop is poop, but vomit is really yucky for me. And the smell of earrings really gacks me out, too.

I love women, love being a woman, like being in service of women, like hanging out with women, so maybe women's smells just are comforting to me, in all their variety?

Ok - it's official. I've made myself look weird.

That's awesome; I totally get this. Makes me miss births. Although, I would have to say, I don't quite have the same fondness for the smell of lochia.









RE: the original poster's concern, I would tell him to begin now w/ trying to percieve the smell as a good thing, just as we have to do w/ the pain. Isn't that the least we could ask? lol (how did he do, btw?)


----------



## Individuation (Jul 24, 2006)

This thread is really weird to me!

My formerly-very-mainstream husband is writing an article about homebirth from his perspective, and one of the things he mentions is that he'd expected a strong, awful smell and was utterly surprised that with all the blood and fluids and things going on that there was only a mild, pleasant smell. He also loved the vernix smell of the new baby.

Maybe its a pheremone thing? DH and I are really, really chemically inclined to each other in that way.


----------



## Carolyn R (Mar 31, 2008)

My husband grew up on a dairy farm, so over the years he was at the birthing of many calves. After we had our first child, I asked our midwife what the smell was at the birth. My husband looked at me like I was asking a really silly question and said "That's the smell of birth!" Sometimes we forget we are not that far removed from our animal ancestors!


----------



## CarolynnMarilynn (Jun 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ladyelms* 
That's awesome; I totally get this. Makes me miss births. Although, I would have to say, I don't quite have the same fondness for the smell of lochia.









RE: the original poster's concern, I would tell him to begin now w/ trying to percieve the smell as a good thing, just as we have to do w/ the pain. Isn't that the least we could ask? lol (how did he do, btw?)


Y'know, lochia isn't great for me either... although I don't often check perineums in the days following birth unless the mom is complaining of signs of infection, so I don't smell lochia very much. I will take a whiff if the mom says it smells bad, and my description of what is normal isn't reassuring her. When I was a student with a midwife who checked perineums for the first few days after birth, I guess I had the opportunity to smell more lochia than I do now. (Have never missed an infection just asking moms about how they are healing and ask them simple questions.)


----------



## ladyelms (Jun 10, 2005)

Yeah, I don't have experience checking post-partum perineums, I was speaking on behalf of myself having just given birth.







Healing wounds in general just smell rank. (in terms of the placental sight)


----------



## Kitten (Jan 10, 2005)

Wow, I hadn't noticed. I am a super smeller also. I was outside the other day and could smell house fire smoke. I did a tour of our house and also looked around outside, didn't see any smoke anywhere. The newspaper the next day said there was a huge 7 alarm barn fire like 10 miles away, at that exact time. Wasn't a very windy day either. But I don't recall any birth smell.

I will have to ask DH, but he can't smell anything ever so he probably never noticed.

I had a big bowl of asparagus soup that night too.

Just asked DH - he said he didn't remember anything but he was also running around like mad trying to help the MW get ready.


----------



## lotus.blossom (Mar 1, 2005)

Interesting. One more thing to "worry" about for my next birth!! I can't say that I remember a smell last time but I do remember being worried during my checks since I did a lot of "clearing out" during early labor. But my DH did admit that he got um, excited through most of my labor. Must have been the moaning and the pheremones.

My c/s incision and lochia was enough to knock me out for weeks. Kind of smelled like green olives (which I hate and gag just thinking about)


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

I'd tell him to breathe through his mouth.

As a birth assistant I've had to do that a few times where there was a lot of poo (and I mean A LOT) during pushing phase or during a very long labor when nothing had been washed or freshened up.


----------



## sunnymw (Feb 28, 2007)

Update...

He did JUST fine, LOL... he said that this time around there was virtually no smell until I started bleeding (pretty badly). He was even able to chop up the placenta for me and all since it just smelled like... fresh meat...

Now, with DS1 my water had been broken 24 hours. This time around it broke when I was crowning. So maybe it wasn't the amniotic fluid... maybe things just got musky up in there last time


----------

